# APX tip Variations!



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv been reading up on the subject and now I'm after some clarification from someone who has fitted one and knows the differences. Am I correct in saying that this is the early APX TIP for the 1999 APX engine?!










Then in 2000 the later APX engine switched over to the same TIP as the BAM engine, and as a result the BAM tip will fit fine on the later APX engine with our having to relocate any hoses or pipe work?!










In this thread here >>> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=273320 <<< people seem to be saying you can fit a BAM tip to the 2000 onwards APX engine with no problems! Mine looks to be like the BAM tip...same shape!
Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

JAMASON WE SHALL GET NEW TIPS FITTED TO OUR TT'S!!! mines the 2000 too, so what your saying is, if i go and buy a badger5 3" TIP for the BAM, its going to go on mine?

shall i take your word for it and make my purchase? or shall i wait for a big boy to come and piss on our camp fires? :lol:


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> JAMASON WE SHALL GET NEW TIPS FITTED TO OUR TT'S!!! mines the 2000 too, so what your saying is, if i go and buy a badger5 3" TIP for the BAM, its going to go on mine?
> 
> shall i take your word for it and make my purchase? or shall i wait for a big boy to come and piss on our camp fires? :lol:


I want a bigger boy to come and explain it to me! From what iv seen, read about and been told there are two TIPs for the APX, the old, long and bendy one in picture one, and then the BAM style one in picture two. And the BAM style one is pretty much identical apparently...so you should be able to Shove a BAM one on with no modding on the later 2000 APX engine...I just want some one to say that what iv read is correct (resulting in me buying a 3" badger5 TIP!) or that I'm very much mistaken and that it will need modifications to fit or all APX engines have the same stupid long TIP. It does say in the thread link I posted that people have fitte BAM ones to late 2000 APX engines with no modifications or extra pipes, straight swaps. I think a call to Forge might be on the cards here...just I don't have the money to buy one now so would feel bad getting their help and then not actually ordering one! :? 
Jack


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

So has anyone actually done this?! Sure there must be a member who has experience and that could tell me yes or no?! And if info need extra hosing what exactly it is I need to make it fit. Being told "I need extra hose and clips..." isn't very helpful, being given the details of what hose and clips and why I need them is what I'm after!
Jack


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a 2000 APX and asked badger bill the same question.

His reply was that the BAM 3" TIP would fit but would next around £20 of extras to make it fit.

Hth


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

nilrem said:


> I have a 2000 APX and asked badger bill the same question.
> 
> His reply was that the BAM 3" TIP would fit but would next around £20 of extras to make it fit.
> 
> Hth


It's these £20 of extras...what are they?! I can't buy them if I don't know what they are or what I need them for?! Hah.
Jack


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Best speak to Bill , he might actually sell the 'extras' with the TIP


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi..
I had an APX in last week for remap.. and its TIP was like a BAM install so I am well confused now.
maybe pre modded by an earlier owner perhaps?

I thought most like the APX were the S shaped jobbies which have n75 on the front of the TIP and the oil breather hockey puk adjacent to the dv.. Early S3's, non esp ones have the S shaped TIPs, so need a few extra bits to convert to the big bore later style TIPs..

If it looks straight its the BAM type.. and the big bore TIPs fit straight on.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

HELLO BADGER! ok so this could be some progress, mine is the exact same as this...










not like this "reinforced" one


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

When I was swapping the upper boost hose today I had the airbox appart to clean the filter out. Mine looks like one of the S shaped ones...what do you think from this pictur...lools like the Gay bendy s shaped one to me!










You can see the jubilee clip in the left corner of the picture where it fastens to the airbox, if you follow it down, it seems to go down and then bends to the right in the picture an then down to the turbo. So to Fit your badger5 one I need all that extra stuff to get it on won't I?! Any ideas about cost and if you can supply it all in a kit?!
Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

jack, does yours look like mine from the top, like flat rubber rather than flat rubber with reinforcement lines ?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

yea, you will need the couple of extra bits to extend to the n75 and hockey puk breather pipe..
16-19mm reducer and joiner to hockey puk thing, and joiner and 8mm silicon for n75.. nothing major.

beware however, that the rocker cover breather pipe may well be very "saggy and soft" - aka rotten, so when manipulating it about to its new position it may not survive.. These pipes seem to rot on pretty much every 1.8t i see these days.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Charlesuk said:


> HELLO BADGER! ok so this could be some progress, mine is the exact same as this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st one is earlier S shaped one with n75 at the front face
2nd one N75 at rear closest to bulkhead is later style one


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

bummer, i need a gay s shape....


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Think mine has renforcment lines... *runs to get picture with plastic covers off..*

Brb with pictures! 
Jack


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

We are in the same boat Charles, we both need the LAME S bend ones, unless Badger5 can provide a kit that does the same job for the 3" TIP. That way we can go 3"

My engine bay!









I might just bite the bullet when I have the money and buy this from Tweeks >> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/motorspor ... e-1-hose-2 << direct fit (it is the APX one, it gave me an option for APX or BAM), looks the tits and would help with the failed collapsing of the standard TIP! What do you think?! 
Jack


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Merlin Motor Sports also stock them. You get a selection of colors as well unlike Tweeks.

http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p1469 ... -TT-225-(1)-INDUCTION-APX-ENGINE-CODE/product_info.html

Might be able to get a Group Buy going...or just a small Discount if two of us order them...or just buy them! Haha
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

JAMason said:


> We are in the same boat Charles, we both need the LAME S bend ones, unless Badger5 can provide a kit that does the same job for the 3" TIP. That way we can go 3"
> 
> My engine bay!
> 
> ...


from your picture it looks oily round the oil breather pipes... so check your pcv pipes for rotting/splits if I were you
you can covert your pipes to enable the much higher performance 80mm TIPs to be fitted with minimal work. Thats how the tips get fitted to your style setups. I would covert and get the big bore tip personally.. the S shaped others will not flow as well.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

The whole bay is covered in oil! My brother wasn't the cleanest guy when he use to work on it in his ownership! The hose isn't split, I did check yesterday after you mentioned the rotting issue. Right then, I can now see how it's done it should be easier to sort. I can buy replacment hoses for the BAM set up and relocate everything as standard then slap a BAM tip in! 
Nice one!
Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Right so, lets buy 3" tips, then just relocate everything?


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

From what I can see difference wise, the n75 valve needs to be moved to the other side if the TIP, the DV should fit ok where it is with a bit of hose extension but the Oil Breather canister needs to be moved and the BAM hoses bought for it to reach and connect...doesn't seem to big a job but lots of things seem like easy jobs and end up being an utter C**T when you get going with it. 
Jack


----------



## young tt driver (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been monitoring this and I've got to thank you as I've been wondering the same myself for a long time and how to overcome the problem with my APX! I'm going to pick myself up a 3" tip and make the various alterations aswell to thanks for clearing up the matter for me!


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv been looking at my actual car! the DV is also going to need some extra hose to reach down to the joint on the TIP. The only way I can see it working is to get a BAM tip, remove the APX one and then test fit it and see how far out everything is to give us some idea of what else is needed hose and clip wise to fit properly! I can't see it being £20 worth of extras if I'm honest, the n75 will be the hardest bit to make reach properly as it needs to be moved to the opposite side of the tip. The DV and Oil Breather canister could probably stay where they are and be fitted to the BAM tip via an inch or so of each of extra silicon hosing to bring them down to the joints on the new tip...just need to be sure there are no leaks around the hose...plastic joiners would see that solved!

Also the oil Breather hose could theoretically be blocked off on the BAM and an oil catch tank fitted to the breather meaning only the DV needs to be secured to the TIP...or if your not a fan of that idea, getting your hands on one of these...









and relocating the breather with it, it should fit! gain its just the DV and n75. I will do some more digging and see what i can find.

Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

JAMason said:


> Iv been looking at my actual car! the DV is also going to need some extra hose to reach down to the joint on the TIP. The only way I can see it working is to get a BAM tip, remove the APX one and then test fit it and see how far out everything is to give us some idea of what else is needed hose and clip wise to fit properly! I can't see it being £20 worth of extras if I'm honest, the n75 will be the hardest bit to make reach properly as it needs to be movers the opposite side of the tip. The DV and Oil Breather canister could probably stay where they are and be fitted to the BAM tip via an inch each of extra silicon hosing to bring them down to the joints on the new tip...just need to be sure there are no leaks around the hose...plastic joiners would see that solved!
> Jack


never had to mod the Dv to fit a 80mm TIP
hockey puk via extending and transitioning from 16mm TIP to 19mm puk yea, and n75

not difficult


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

badger5 said:


> never had to mod the Dv to fit a 80mm TIP
> hockey puk via extending and transitioning from 16mm TIP to 19mm puk yea, and n75
> 
> not difficult


So the DV should reach the BAM tip no problem? Just getting the hockey puk breather to fit and the making the n75 reach the opposite side?! Piss easy job then surly?! Going to have a play not and see if i can get the n75 to reach with out to much work. Could i not just use some vacuum hose to extend the joint round the other side?!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Few pics of mine, APX with the later style tip fitted ( for cars that came with esp from factory ).... from looking at the 2 and having a look on etka it seem the dv is around the same position but the hockey puck thing and n75 are different. Changing the n75 to the other side will be a piece of piss but your going to need a few new parts for the hockey puck as that is in a different position... you need 3 different bits which are the 3way hose that connects to the breather ( you need a later apx one, bam is different) then a small hose extension and joiner comes to about £50 from audi [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
There is also another hose lower down that connects to the later tip, think it is for the brake servo or something is it the same on your current tip?

my current setup:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

nice were getting somewhere, im gunna get a badger5 3", then put it on turbo end and literally build is as i go up.

how many badger 5 tips are we needing ?


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Jay-225 said:


> Few pics of mine, APX with the later style tip fitted ( for cars that came with esp from factory ).... from looking at the 2 and having a look on etka it seem the dv is around the same position but the hockey puck thing and n75 are different. Changing the n75 to the other side will be a piece of piss but your going to need a few new parts for the hockey puck as that is in a different position... you need 3 different bits which are the 3way hose that connects to the breather ( you need a later apx one, bam is different) then a small hose extension and joiner comes to about £50 from audi [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> There is also another hose lower down that connects to the later tip, think it is for the brake servo or something is it the same on your current tip?


That 4th hose your talking about that joins up further down is the same on mine, that should meet up with out a problem. Like you have said, the n75will move with out an issue as well, just needs unplugging, the hoses moving to the other side and then plugging in again. The DV should meet up no problem, its just this oil breather, and that will be easy to move. If i can get a BAM 3 way hose to move it, its just the hose that runs off the bottom down to the tip, and im sure i can find one or make something up that suits!  Im looking for a secondhand BAM standard tip to try it all on my car before spending £150 on a 3" silicon job!



Charlesuk said:


> nice were getting somewhere, im gunna get a badger5 3", then put it on turbo end and literally build is as i go up.
> 
> how many badger 5 tips are we needing ?


As i have just said above! I would love a Badger5 TIP but i cant afford one, not for a little while at the moment, im between jobs and don't start my new one until the 17th of September...and i cant see me getting paid until a month after that date at the earliest! I will make do with a Standard BAM TIP for now to get everything on and then when I can afford to i will get the bigger silicon job! Treat my self! haha
Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

charlie @ vagmeistter has some BAM standard tips for sale in the market place... go go go


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> charlie @ vagmeistter has some BAM standard tips for sale in the market place... go go go


For the price they are going for i can get a "hong kong special" silicon (fake copy!) BAM hose...and stick that in for now. I will sort something out next week.
Jack


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an APX engine and my TIP is the same as a BAM engine.

My 3" TIP is the V1 so has an aluminium joining tube in the middle. It might be possible to get a better fit with this type cos you would be able to turn the tube around to fit in with the location of N75 and breather pipes

Can't load my pic cos file is too big but maybe Bill could comment


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ Got any pictures?! To be honest I can't see it taking much to get the BAM one on so I'm just going to buy one of those silly cheap jap ones for now and make do. And when I know it's on and working I will get my hands on 3" Badger5 job! 
Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

when you going for it mate? im tempted to get one asap....


----------



## young tt driver (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to get a badger5 and make it fit! If people have done it previously then there's no real reason not to


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

if its been done before i can be done again, i just havnt "seen" it done.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

I will p ably order one next Wednesday Tursday time. Like iv said, I'm going to get a cheap Chinese copy to get everything fitted up and then get a proper 3" one when I can afford it in the next couple of months! 
Jack


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a late APX engined TT, it's a September 2000 car (ESP) and it utilises the BAM style TIP, I just fitted a Forge one. I can safely say it makes a noticeable difference so for those that haven't done this yet I would urge you to get on with it! :lol:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

legend, right im ordering....


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me know how you get on with it pal. It looks a doddle, but if there is anything that crops up, let us know so i can get ordering the extras!
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

young tt driver said:


> I think I'm going to get a badger5 and make it fit! If people have done it previously then there's no real reason not to


its been done many times before.
nothing too arduous

early S3's are the same scenario - done plenty of these


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

My other piece of advice is order some Mikalor hose clips to fix the TIP at the turbo and the MAF ends, the audi ones are absolute poop


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

ive got all next week off, im gunna get on the case and get it done! gunna have to order one within the hour for delivery asap. im just stuck between badgers 3" or just a new normal size one. got if feels like i have a massive selection of tips to go for now


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> ive got all next week off, im gunna get on the case and get it done! gunna have to order one within the hour for delivery asap. im just stuck between badgers 3" or just a new normal size one. got if feels like i have a massive selection of tips to go for now


If you have the money get the Badger5 one. Only reason im going standard size is i cant streatch to the price of the 3" at the moment. it will happen though! 
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

YT-TT said:


> My other piece of advice is order some Mikalor hose clips to fix the TIP at the turbo and the MAF ends, the audi ones are absolute poop


mine come with JC Hi-Grip Stainless clamps...
mikalor ott for a TIP

and the TIP is 80mm Bore, not 3"... 80mm is bigger


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

badger5 said:


> mine come with JC Hi-Grip Stainless clamps...
> mikalor ott for a TIP
> 
> and the TIP is 80mm Bore, not 3"... 80mm is bigger


im going for one of yours mate, couple of questions if i may?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-BADGER-5 ... 481wt_1235

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-V3-BADGE ... 985wt_1235

is there a MASSIVE difference between the 2?

i take it where the V3 slims out at the bottom it creates a "bottleneck" kinda thing, but having the billet allows 80mm straight through?

thanks mate


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

The only reason I didn't get a Badger5 TIP is I got a second hand bargain on the Forge, too good to miss!

As for the Mikalor clips, if you shop around they really won't break the bank, especially when you need to replace the Audi one that is fractured because it is very much under engineered. Oh and the Mikalor's look good, which we all know is worth at least 5% across the rev range 8)


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

YT-TT said:


> The only reason I didn't get a Badger5 TIP is I got a second hand bargain on the Forge, too good to miss!
> 
> As for the Mikalor clips, if you shop around they really won't break the bank, especially when you need to replace the Audi one that is fractured because it is very much under engineered. Oh and the Mikalor's look good, which we all know is worth at least 5% across the rev range 8)


Looking good adds at least 50bhp!  
Jack


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

YT-TT said:


> The only reason I didn't get a Badger5 TIP is I got a second hand bargain on the Forge, too good to miss!
> 
> As for the Mikalor clips, if you shop around they really won't break the bank, especially when you need to replace the Audi one that is fractured because it is very much under engineered. Oh and the Mikalor's look good, which we all know is worth at least 5% across the rev range 8)


Looking good adds at least 50bhp!  
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Charlesuk said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > mine come with JC Hi-Grip Stainless clamps...
> ...


Both have to reduce at the turbo to fit it.. its only 51mm OD there no matter what tip you put on it.
the V3 all silicon one has the same geometry reduction as the billet version, but the billet version by design and internal machining has no step on the inside internal diameter where it joins the turbos intake. This step is inevitable on any clamp on hose TIP.. OE, mine, others..
In real world terms... I am fussy, and wanted a seamless internal bore, devoid of any lumps and bumps to interfere with airflow.. which is the billet version. The one piece silicon version shares the reduction geometry from 80mm bore to turbo, but is offered as a clamp on type at greatly reduced price.. No billet to pay for, so cheaper.

You would be very happy with the performance gains of either in reality. 
regards
bill


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack

I am looking at buying one of your V3 BADGER 5 SILICONE 80mm K04 off one of your eBay listings. Now according to your listing when selecting my car from the list it states that it will not fit my car which is a 2000 APX 225. Now going by the pics in this thread i would think that it will. Here is a pic of my engine bay i think mine is the same as the BAM tip.










Could you just confirm with me that your BLUE- V3 BADGER 5 SILICONE 80mm K04 will bolt straight onto my car without modding any of the existing pipe work? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-V3-BADGE ... 020wt_1231


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ yours seems to have been converted already. So the BAM tip will fit fine. 
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

BaueruTc said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack
> 
> I am looking at buying one of your V3 BADGER 5 SILICONE 80mm K04 off one of your eBay listings. Now according to your listing when selecting my car from the list it states that it will not fit my car which is a 2000 APX 225. Now going by the pics in this thread i would think that it will. Here is a pic of my engine bay i think mine is the same as the BAM tip.
> 
> ...


The picture would look to be the later style, so compatible without mods..
Its odd tho as I have also seen APX with the same hose, but also APX with the older S shaped ones... pick n mix @ factory perhaps? I dont know.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

So did anyone actually get around to doing the conversion?! I really want to get to done but other priorities take place for me at the moment, the TT isn't getting anything but fuel, oil, water and a bit of air in the tyres! 
Jack


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

i have supplied several so someones running these

same as early s3, so no different... and they fit


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

right just bought a badger 5 BAM 3"er. when it arrives its time to start building it up so it fits, really hope its not too much of a [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I have Bill's 80mm TIP fitted to my APX and aside from a bit of trimming at the MAF end to meet up with my induction kit it fits like a glove


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Charlesuk said:


> right just bought a badger 5 BAM 3"er. when it arrives its time to start building it up so it fits, really hope its not too much of a [smiley=devil.gif]


It is....sorry to break it to you! Haha. It's a dick of a job and needs some serious patience to get it on an APX engine. Removing the air box is your first step, once that out the way carefully remove your N75 valve and all the hoses that connect to it remembering what way around it came out and what vacuum hoses came off what part as its going in in the other side of the tip next time! And the hoses all need putting on the correct part! Remove your PCR valve (the hockey puck thing!) and now you should have some space to get down to the clip holding it to the turbo, failing that get under the car and get in through a wheel arch or from under it, mine was showing on top so I Could get it easy enough. So...your old tip is now out, if you put it next to the bam one you will see what you're up against getting everything to match up!










As you can see, the N75 mounts on the other side of the TIP, the PCR valve mounts much further down the, the DV is slightly out, in fact the only bit that matches up is the vaccum hose that comes off the lower part of the TIP with the gray connector at the end that you can see on the APX tip above.

So...you will 100% need a pipe to run from the bottom of PCR valve down, mine came with one fitted (got the whole lot off eBay!) it's the one you can see ontop of the BAM tip in the above picture. That solves the issue with the PCR valve. Next you have the issues of the N75 relocation, you have two options here, either cut and trim your current hoses to the correct length, or buy some new hose and replace them all with new. Again I was lucky enough to have got them all with my secondhand TIP. It's not the neatest looking thing but it does the job!



















Then there is making the N75 plug reach...as you can see above, I have removed part of the plastic case from the plug to help it out but it's still pulled tight...I need to re route it around the PCR and secondary air pump to relive some of the tension.

Finally you will need to fight with a coolant hose that runs along this side of the engine, my BAM tip fouled on it and as a result I couldn't get a secure grip on the turbo and the hose kept popping off before I could tighten it up, I ended up getting the misses to hold the coolant hose out the way while I nipped the clip up on the turbo! 

End result...










One BAM tip conversion, now I'm ready to buy a 3" and swap the old standard TIP for a nice silicon job!

Jack


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

you little beauty..... ill be gettng the 3"er on this weekend! hopefully.

will let you know how it goes


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Charlesuk said:


> you little beauty..... ill be gettng the 3"er on this weekend! hopefully.
> 
> will let you know how it goes


3.1496" to be precise... :wink:

John


----------

